# Somebody buy these before I have to



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

57 bucks? Cmon man


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh go ahead and buy it, put the handle on the left and give it to me.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I think they are gone!


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Price changed back to $120 few days back


----------

